# non te ne importa niente



## sivinka

Salut!!
Je voudrais savoir comme traduire la phrase: "Tanto lo so che non te ne importa niente di quello che dico".
Le contexte est une femme qui dispute avec son mari, mais le ton n'est pas aggressif, la femme fait une constatation un peu resignée que son mari n'est jamais interessé à ce qu'elle dit.

Vous pouvez m'aider?
Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, on peut t'aider si tu nous proposes une suggestion. Qu'est-ce que toi, tu dirais ?


----------



## sivinka

Uhhhh, j'ai l'oublié, excuse-moi.
J'ai pensé "Je sais que tu t'en moques de ce que je dis."
Mais je ne crois pas que c'est juste.


----------



## DearPrudence

Non, c'est bien 

Sinon, plus naturellement, je pense qu'on pourrait dire aussi :
*"Je sais que tu n'en as rien à faire de ce que je dis / de ce que je racontes."
"Je sais que tu t'en fiches de ce que je dis / de ce que je racontes."*


----------



## matoupaschat

In quel contesto, marito e moglie che litigano, direi:


con tono familiare e un po' aggressivo:"De toute façon, tu te fous pas mal de ce que je dis"


con tono deluso: "De toute façon, tu ne tiens pas compte de ce que je te dis/tu ne m'écoutes pas"


PS. Je vois à l'instant la réponse de DP. Je laisse la mienne pour confirmer en belge...


----------



## sivinka

Oh, merci à tous les deux. Votre phrases sont très interessantes.
"Tu t'en fiches" je l'aime bien. 
Encore merci.
Bisous.


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> In quel contesto, marito e moglie che litigano, direi:
> 
> 
> con tono familiare e un po' aggressivo:"De toute façon, tu te fous pas mal de ce que je dis"
> 
> 
> con tono deluso: "De toute façon, tu ne tiens pas compte de ce que je te dis/tu ne m'écoutes pas"
> 
> 
> PS. Je vois à l'instant la réponse de DP. Je laisse la mienne pour confirmer en belge...


Matou, ça marche aussi en France, ne t'inquiète pas !  

Sinon, j'aurais fait un mélange des deux pour dire :
*"De toute façon, tu t'en fous de ce que je te dis !"* (familier)

Et pour le résigné, j'aime bien :
*"De toute façon, tu ne m'écoutes pas"*


----------



## Ruminante

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Je voudrais "voter" pour l'option no. 1 de DearPrudence et pour l'option no. 2 de Matou car "non te ne importa niente" est un langage très distingué et bien poli par rapport disons à la normalité. "Tu te fous pas mal" et "tu t'en fiches" correspondent certainement mieux à "non te ne frega niente" 

Je me demande si cette traduction serait trop mot à mot: "De toute façon, je sais que tu ne donnes aucune importance à ce que je dis" 

Merci - Grazie

Edit: Je crois que "donner de l'importance" n'est pas une bonne solution car il y a l'expression correspondante "dare importanza" en italien.  Parmi les synonimes de "importare" nous trouvons "interessare", donc une alternative serait la suivante: "Ce que je dis ne t'interesse pas du tout"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi,
Grazie del voto e della precisazione.
Difatti, si dice più spesso "accorder de l'importance", e allora la tua proposta diviene ottima.
@ +
Matou


----------

